

Facebook Releases Data, Including All National Security Requests - hibrian
http://newsroom.fb.com/News/636/Facebook-Releases-Data-Including-All-National-Security-Requests

======
mtgx
But they are mixing FISA requests with normal ones. They could say there were
1000 requests in 2013, but the FISA requests could be for tens of millions of
Americans. Doesn't exactly help the transparency cause.

